# Ipad 2 16 ou 32 prix?



## globus8 (12 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je souhaite acheter un ipad à mon père.
Je me tourne vers un Ipad 2 WIFI(inutile de se tourner vers un Ipad 3) en neuf.

Pour un 16 Go faut compter 400 et pour un 32Go faut compter 585 ... 

Soit 16Go = 185 (11 pour 1Go)    C'est impensable! 

Celà dit, on a pas le choix...

Dois-je me tourner vers un 16 ou 32Go (sachant que faut déjà enlever 3, 4 Go pour le système). 
Son utilisation: internet ; mail ; photos ; partage avec son mac ; Itunes ;  applications (peu de jeux et rarement de films).

merci à vous!


----------



## nifex (12 Septembre 2012)

Impossible à dire sans connaitre le poids de ces photos et de ces films, tout en sachant qu'ils sont redimensionné et comprimé, donc ils prennent moins de place que sur un ordi.

Mais un 16 Go est généralement suffisant pour une utilisation basique.


----------



## globus8 (12 Septembre 2012)

okok merci


----------

